# horse height vs rider height



## Aliboo

Im under 5'3", can anyone give me an estimate of minimum and maximum horse hand range I should be riding in?


----------



## TwendeHaraka

I'm not an expert, but to me all that matters is what you feel comfortable on. I'm hardly 5'2 and I've only ever ridden bigger horses. Mine is just over 16hh, and I've been 17hh and taller. I don't like riding smaller horses, personally, even if I am a bit short. I just feel more comfortable with bigger horses, which I think is what you should go with. Obviously, it shouldn't be too small, because you can get there...but yeah.


----------



## NorthernMama

I agree - what you feel comfortable on. My mom was 5' nothing and rode anything she could get on. I'm 5'9" and, while I will ride any size, I wouldn't own anything smaller than 14.5 hh for my own purposes.


----------



## sempre_cantando

weight is a better guide as to what sized horses you should ride. Height, ok, you might look silly on a little pony but if you're skinny, you won't hurt the pony by being too heavy. A general guide is that you can only just see over their wither. I am 156cms and using this guide, horses 14.1-15.0 are a good size for me. However, this doesn't mean I couldn't ride larger or smaller horses - I could. I'm not sure what range of sizes would be good for you though - i wouldn't stress to much about it. Most horses of 15hh and over can carry the averaged sized adult quite comfortable.


----------



## kickshaw

I'm 5'1" and my guys are 15.0 and 15.1. Although I have ridden much larger horses, I would say my comfort range is between 14.2 and 16.0 hands  (those bigger ones are so hard to get on with little short stumpy legs :lol: )


----------



## ponyboy

Another general rule I heard is that your heels should be level with or just below the edge of the horse's belly when mounted. So it depends on both the height and width of the horse. I'm 5'3'' and I'm comfortable with a 14.2h pony. Skinny horses need to be a bit bigger.


----------



## sandy2u1

me personally....I like the really gentle and well-behaved size lol


----------



## Delregans Way

My two daughters are 6 ft and 6 ft 3... and ride horses over 16hh, which is a good height for them. Im 5ft 9, and I ride Billy most of the time, and he is 15.1hh..


----------



## FancyAppy

I can ride any height and feel ok as long as my saddle is used. My stirrups are set perfectly for my super short legs. And even if the stirrups on another saddle are adjusted I just don't feel secure.
Also getting on a tall horse is getting to be quite a chore for me so my preference has been shorter horses lately.


----------



## highlander

i'm 5ft. i weigh a little over 7 stone. i ride down to 12hh if a breed like exmoor. i have riden up to 17hh. my preferred height is about 15hh-16hh.


----------



## Vidaloco

sandy2u1 said:


> me personally....I like the really gentle and well-behaved size lol


 
Me too!

I must look really silly. I'm 5'8 and my horse is 14.3 almost 15hh


----------



## ImperiousImpression

I'm 5"6 and ride a 15.3 sized hose. I do like horses that are 16+ for size, but 15.3 right now for me is perfect for feeling comfortable.


----------



## Andi

While it is all what you feel comfortable be aware that in some competitions if you are riding a large horse then you will look overhorsed which could work against you. While you can have and ride any size horse if you are shorter then generally a smaller horse will be easier both to ride and handle. Throwing a rug over a 14 - 15 hand horse will be much easier that trying to rug a 17 hand one. Saying that if you try hard enough you can make anything work. 

If I were you I would get something around 14 - 15 hands high, maybe something reasonably lightly built. Large enough to do lots with, small enough to handle, fits on floats and in stables easy. If I was shorter I would get something like that. 

Although if you find a large horse you fall in love with then you can look past height, but remember to be practicle with both small and large horses.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Vidaloco said:


> Me too!
> 
> I must look really silly. I'm 5'8 and my horse is 14.3 almost 15hh


erm.. what am I then ? Im 5'11" (ca, about 178/9 cm) and I ride a small icelandic mare.. about 13 or 14 hands..:shock:


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507

I think it also depends on your leg length. Bc i'm only 5'2 but i have really long legs for my size so i can ride my 18h horses and not look too small bc my legs are long but if i had short legs riding a horse that size i'd look ridiculous. Even all my trainers are impressed by being able to look bigger on a bigger horse bc of my legs. My horse now is almost 16'2h and u guys have seen the pics of us. Everyone thinks i'm about 5'7 or so until i get off lol! so it all depends on how u look on the horse i think.


----------



## DarkEquine

Here I am in a school group lesson (on the black gelding).
I am 5'5" and he's about 16.3. The girl next to me is 5'7", all leg and on a horse...sorry...drovers pony...around 14.0. The girl next to her (kinda hard to see) is 5'4 and is a fairly good match on a horse around 15.2.


----------



## manhirwen

Haha... I'm 5'8" and my horse is only 14.2hh, but I don't have very long legs so we fit ok.


----------



## tomahawksmom

I'm 5'1 and my mare is 15.1 and she is the perfect size for me I think her baby will be about 16hh when he is full growen.


----------



## centrestableswendy

I'm 5'1", and the horse I ride is 16.1hh. I think it's all what you are most comfortable with.


----------



## PoptartShop

I am 5'3 & I ride a 15-16hh horse!  I do just fine.


----------



## Cat

The width of the horse has to do with it than height. I'm 5'9 with long legs and I am very comfortable on a 13.3 h stocky haflinger. However, I've also ridden 15-16 hand TWHs that felt too small because of how narrow they were. My legs were hanging well past their bellies. 

The other thing is what you plant to compete in and at what level. Cutting and reining horses its not uncommon to see a grown man on a 14 hand horse, while higher level of dressage they want to see small people on HUGE horses - or at least that is what it seems like to get a specific "look" between horse and rider. On the trails - who cares what you look like as long as you and the horse are comforatable.


----------



## manhirwen

cat said:


> on the trails - who cares what you look like as long as you and the horse are comforatable.


too right!


----------



## Solon

Whatever you want. I'm 5'3", my horse it 18 hands.


----------



## FGRanch

I am hardly over 5 feet and I feel most comfortable on a 14 -15 hh horse but I have no issues riding a larger horse either. I have rode horses well over 17hh with no issues what so over, I just have issues lifting my legs up to my neck! LOL


----------



## danastark

I agree with Cat, that the size of the horse's barrel has more to do with it than their actual height when it comes to feeling like you are riding an adequately sized horse. I'm 5' 9" and am more comfortable riding our sturdy 13.3 POA than our 15.0 narrow paint. I have a 17.3+ draft gelding right now for my own personal horse and love his size as does my 5' 4" 13 yr. old daughter. She looks pretty good on him and they do well together even though he's so big. Everyone has preferences too, some people like smaller, quicker, low to the ground horse and some like big, scopey horses that cover lots of ground with each stride. Whatever works for you as long as the rider to horse weight ratio is OK


----------



## Whipple

I have tacked up many different horses, and for me (5'3") a horse under 16 is easiest. Hero is 17 and getting his tack on is a chore, then again Misty is about 14 and everyone has to crouch to bridle her.
I have to agree with Sandy2u1 though. I'll take a well behaved 18hh over a 15hh brat anyday!


----------



## lizzie_magic

I'm under 5' and my horse is 15.3hh, if you are comfortable on the horse it should be fine.


----------



## Jenna

I agree with the 'build' thing. I'm 5'4 and I have a welshie who's about 14 hands but built like a barrel, and a 16.3 holsteiner who's as slim as they come. I don't feel or look overhorsed or underhorsed on either, because Kira's rather wide aspect 'takes up' my leg so my feet are around the edge of her belly, whereas Lui's slimmer aspect allows my leg to hang down. If he was as wide as Kira I'd look pretty daft!


----------



## ALYJOMOFO

im 5'6" and i ride a 15.2 arabian.


----------



## Jessabel

My general rule of thumb is the horse's withers should be about to your collarbone. 

I'd say a big pony or a small horse would be good for you.


----------



## Mackieb

If for pleasure, I would say anything 13.2hh or taller, but if a show horse, my general rule of thumb is to stay within 3 in. of your own height. For example, I am 5'6, which would be 16.2hh in horse height. My minimum height would be 15.3hh and my maximum height would be 17.1hh. Your range would be 15hh-16.2hh. Weight matters too, though. If you were really skinny for your height, you would look better on a skinnier horse, and might be able to get away with riding a medium pony. If you were more overweight/muscular for your height, you would look better riding a stockier horse, possibly a shorter draft horse, a draft cross, or possibly a draft/native pony,like a haflinger or a highland pony. I am a little on the stocky side for my height, and I look perfectly fine riding a 13.2 haflinger, but he is really fat after sitting in a pasture and doing nothing but eat for the past five years


----------



## ThatClassyEventer

I'm 5'1 and I wont ride anything shorter than 14hh just because I'm a little heavier, but I like the big guys. I've ridden 18hh ish drafts before. I had to get a farm hand that was almost 6' to give me a leg up, lol but its fun to be all the way up there!! If a big horse will listen to little ol' me up on its back, it isn't dangerous. If it was an 18hh draft stallion with a rather icky attitude, i'd keep my distance... It really just depends on what you're comfortable with.


----------

